# New 2005 X Trail owner, question about a noise



## desy (Aug 19, 2013)

Recently bought a 2005 X Trail SE from a dealership here in Vancouver Canada. Unusual thing about this vehicle is that it only had 15000 km on it when we purchased it (about a month ago). We were looking for something newer, but partly decided on this vehicle because of the ridiculously low mileage. 

We had a full inspection done before we bought it, and the mechanic said it all checked out as consistent with that amount of mileage. We haven't had any issues with the vehicle in the first month, other than one unexplained noise that I'm wondering about. I mention the vehicle history because not sure if this noise may be related to the fact that the vehicle has not been driven much in the past 8 years.

The noise is very specific: it only occurs after the vehicle has been sitting in park, the noise is a very brief (about 1/2 second duration) rubbing/vibrating noise that happens once you start moving forward, happens once the vehicle has moved a few feet. It comes from the area of the passenger side front wheel.

You get the noise for about a 1/2 second, and then nothing more. Had a mechanic drive the vehicle this morning, and he definitely heard the noise, and said it was not a usual operating noise, but said that it would be difficult to troubleshoot because it is so brief and only occurs in the one specific situation. He didn't think it was worth worrying about too much, unless it gets more pronounced.

I don't want to spend too much energy on something that isn't a problem, but thought I'd post here to see if anyone has had a similar issue. We're going on a fairly long road trip in a couple of weeks, and a lot of the trip will be through the States, where I'm aware it might be difficult to get the vehicle repaired, so would like to get as good a sense as I can whether there's something that needs attention.

I should say that we really like the vehicle so far, hadn't really known anything about the X Trail until we found this one, but have a good impression, other than a few ergonomic issues in the cabin that I've seen mentioned by others in this forum (location of the side mirror switch, size of the cupholders, the center console). Appreciate any input that might help, thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats on getting an X Trail. Regarding your start-up brake sound, from what I have read on the Australian forum, its most likely your abs system doing a self test. If your mechanic looked at it and lubricated the slides and pins, and the calipers are working fine. Its hard to see what else it could be.
Regarding any possible problems while you are in the States you might want to note down Rock Auto's website.
RockAuto Parts Catalog

It could be useful because many American Data bases do not include the X Trail as a model. RockAuto list pretty much every part of the X Trail and you would be able to get one day shipping. Parts like our brake pads were also used on other Nissan or Infinity models ( a 2001 Pathfinder uses the same front pads as the X Trail I believe from memory). And for example if you needed someone to look at the engine its the same one that was found in the 2.5 Altima which are a dime a dozen in the States. Any mechanic who can work on a Nissan would be able to help you. I wouldn't go to a dealership if ever you have a problem. Most garages will be able to pull up any codes if ever your check engine light comes on. Of course, first check that your gas cap is closed properly lol.
As for ergonomic issues, I have gotten so I really like the center console and having a drivers side glove compartment. As for the mirror adjustment buttons, in a way their placement is good because we shouldn't be playing with them while driving. But you do get used to them so that you can adjust by feel. Cupholders aren't the greatest for coffee but pretty good for cans or water bottles. But what I think is the best thing and what you will enjoy on your trip is the wonderful light in the X Trail cabin. Its a great vehicle for site seeing. And pretty fun to drive. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## desy (Aug 19, 2013)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks very much for the helpful tips regarding parts and service in the States. 

Regarding the noise, the mechanic I took it to didn't do any maintenance on it, he just took it for enough of a drive to hear the noise, and also checked whether there were any service bulletins on the vehicle that might explain the noise. I didn't hear an opinion from him that the noise was necessarily brake related, but he didn't seem to want to speculate other than to say that it didn't sound like a regular operating noise. 

One thing I realize I forgot to mention, the noise only occurs when the vehicle has been stopped and put into park, doesn't seem to happen if you stop and put it into neutral, don't know if this is evidence that it's related to an ABS test? The other thing is, the noise is very distinctly coming from the front passenger side of the vehicle, so I don't know if that's an indication of it being related to the ABS system or not?

As far as the cabin features you mentioned, the sunroof is definitely one of the big pluses for us, but as far as the side mirror switch, the thing I find frustrating about it is that I have to lean forward in order to reach it, so that puts me out of my regular driving position and makes it harder to get the mirrors in the right spot.

If there's any other input on this being possibly related to the ABS or something else appreciate the responses.



quadraria10 said:


> Congrats on getting an X Trail. Regarding your start-up brake sound, from what I have read on the Australian forum, its most likely your abs system doing a self test. If your mechanic looked at it and lubricated the slides and pins, and the calipers are working fine. Its hard to see what else it could be.
> Regarding any possible problems while you are in the States you might want to note down Rock Auto's website.
> RockAuto Parts Catalog
> 
> ...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help. I am really not sure what the noise you are getting is. If its not the abs system, my guess is a suspension component is loose somewhere.


----------

